# Consumer Rights!! Bad work at my local Nissan



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

Well well well!!! I’m pissed!! I took my 98 Pathfinder in to Nissan for a quick evaluation after noticing the leak in pic number 1. After talking to the service guy at Nissan, he said it's a possible crank case seal or a cam seal, so he told me that they’d have to pull it apart to resolve the issue and I might as well get the belts,wp,alt belt, etc.. done. OK, sound good I’m due for that anyhow. I go pick up my car 7 hrs later and the service guy say, “good news it was the upper cam seal leaking” cool. $750 and I get my car; I go straight home and park the car. The next morning the car is dripping from the SAME place before they changed the belts in pic 2, plus 2 new leaks in pic 1. ;( WTF

My big question is:
What are my rights as a consumer? And what sould I say whenI revisit them this morning?


Pic1:
Newly created leak after timing belt change at Nissan









Pic 2:
Previous leaks before belt change and still leaking after belt change ;(









I look forward to keeping you all updated.


----------



## mrbillcollecta (Jun 28, 2003)

You have the right to go back to the dealership and demand that they fix the problem or give you your 750+ taxes back.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Since they said it wasn't the one problem, they are liable for putting your truck back the way it was and refunding your money. Basically if they say it's one thing and they change that and it doesn't fix it, they have to put the old part back on. In the case they threw the old part away, it's on them. I would have the local police number in your phone when you get there just in case.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

Before you jump the gun, give it a few days. They might not have cleaned up the existing fluids very well. Give them a call and let them know there might be a problem. They might clean it up for you if that's the case. A leak can drip somewhere that it puddles up in one spot and after enough builds up it runs off. Vibration from driving can cause the puddle to overflow, giving the appearance that it's still leaking somewhere.

I've spilled oil on an exhaust manifold. Couldn't really clean it all up without taking a bunch of stuff off, soooo I didn't. Smelled terrible the first time I drove it, and it dripped oil for 2 weeks.


----------



## hwystar1 (Oct 31, 2007)

dont jump the gun thinking there going to be a-holes. they have to stand behind their work. everyone makes mistakes, i'd give them the chance to make it right before i got too pissed off and started yelling. i'd also ask for a rental car for the day if popssible. the only thing your out now is time invested on a second trip to the dealer. 


hwystar1


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

I hope you paid on a credit card - and - call the credit card company and challenge the charge. That usually gets the dealer's attention.

Be careful what you say to the credit card company - your statement has to be that they committed fraud by telling you they would fix the car for XXX$ and they didn't.


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I’ll be taking the car tomorrow (Wednesday) and lucky for me I have a rental car for work and two other cars at home, but anyhow... The oil drip appears to be more than an over flow and I’ve cleaned the oil from the trouble spot just to see it drip again after 25 miles of driving. It looks like a bolt not being tighten or a bad gaskette. I did pay with a credit and that advice to call my credit card company is good to know. I’ve been calm and I’m willing to give those guys a second chance to resolve the issue. I went by to explain my case and it appears that they've had this/these issue(s) before, so... I want my truck fixed more than getting my money back. Thanks again and I’ll keep you all posted.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

im glad your patient with your dealer, i just got into it with the service department this morning b.c they said they wont print me a service history report, even though honda, ford, and mercedes could all do it...

hopefully it was just a lack of clean up, i had that once with my old accord and the thing dripped oil for almost a month of driving, all from a sloppy oil change


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

While the second pic definately looks like a front cam seal was leaking (or one of the front seals, at least), the first pic looks more like the rear main seal or it's retainer gasket/sealant is leaking, a fairly common issue on VG-engines. You could have two seperate leaks...


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

I dropped my pathfinder off yesterday and received a call todya with them expalining that they mis diagnosed it and it is the oil pump that is bad, so they will do the entire job and only charge me for the part which is $175. Its normally a 9 hr job! wow! They mentioned they should have caught it while they were in the changing the belts and seals.


----------



## coolnesss (Dec 23, 2003)

Just so you know, by law, you shouldn't have to pay them a damned cent more - if you brought it with an oil leak, and they said it'll be $X to fix it, then, they have to fix it for X dollars, not X plus whatever they figure out about their misdiagnosis later. As a practical matter, paying $175 may be worth getting the thing fixed rather than haggling endlessly - but - legally you don't owe them a cent more - but then - you seem to have already agreed to pay them, so, I guess you're stuck with it.

It would be nice to learn of a dealer sticking to its obligations once in a while rather than trying to shift the burden of their error to you, even partially.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm glad to hear the shop owned up to the mistake. Now you should be good to go for a while.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I would definitely pay them $175 to change the oil pump. That's an all-day job and not an easy one.


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

Update: 11-21-07

I got a call today hoping I could pick up the patty, but it will remain hospitalized. They discovered that the rear main seal is bad along with the pump, so they will be taking care of that as well. They also mentioned that there will be no charge for that; only the price of the oil pump. 

So, I guess I'm stuck driving my 03 M45 around until my truck is fixed 


I'll keep you all posted. 

Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow, they have to take the trans/t-case off to do that. That's a lot of work for free. You're SURE it's free? Wow again.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

cakedaddy said:


> Update: 11-21-07
> 
> I got a call today hoping I could pick up the patty, but it will remain hospitalized. They discovered that the rear main seal is bad along with the pump, so they will be taking care of that as well. They also mentioned that there will be no charge for that; only the price of the oil pump.
> 
> ...


And you say you're getting bad service from a Nissan dealer?! LOL


----------



## TheCROW163 (Mar 1, 2007)

What mileage you have on the odo? If you don't mind my asking


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

TheCROW163 said:


> What mileage you have on the odo? If you don't mind my asking



It has 134,500


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

Update: 12-7-07	

I got a call from the service mgr thinking I could go pick up my pathfinder, but not a chance. Apparently, the new oil pump they put in isn’t creating pressure/pumping oil, so they will pull it apart again and replace the pump once more. He mentioned that this isn’t a common issue, but they’ve seen a previous case where this has happened He did assure me that this entire project will only cost me $175 (pump price).

I’m not even vexed by this anymore.


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

*another update*

Update 12-14-07 It has been an entire month since they've had it. ;(

I'm dedicated to keeping you folks informed on this matter, plus this form will act as my log book/recourse if worst comes to worst.

OK, I called today to check the status and to make a long story short, everything is back together. The oil pump is pumping and creating pressure, etc.., but after they test drove it they noticed a small oil leak from the oil pan area. He said, "this should be rather easy by dropping the oil pan and replacing the gasket" I may have it back by today:woowoo:


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Did you finally get it back? I can't believe it took so long. I'm glad they are taking care of things for you, but a month is way to long for bad gaskets and an 2 oil pumps. Hope you took a good look at it before taking it back. I would drive around there lot a few times with the service manager and take a peek underneath to keep them honest.


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

boogyman said:


> Did you finally get it back? I can't believe it took so long. I'm glad they are taking care of things for you, but a month is way to long for bad gaskets and an 2 oil pumps. Hope you took a good look at it before taking it back. I would drive around there lot a few times with the service manager and take a peek underneath to keep them honest.


sad to say, but no! They said Wednesday of this week. I plan on doing exactly what you are suggesting


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

*Talk to the boss*

At this time you need to talk to the head honcho over there. If they're not not able to get it fixed in a timely manner they're either not doing anything or they're not willing to do what it takes to fix it. He/She will give you a straight answer on what's going on and why it's taking so long. I've had to go all the way to the general manager to plead my case and he immediately got me in contact with the service manager via conference call and forced him to give me a time frame. When all was said and done my vehicle was fixed and the dealership ate the cost.

Occasionally you need to bother everybody. If you can ask a sales associate on the floor, in front of a customer if possible, where the general manager is and let them know how unhappy you are with your service. It's incredible how they'll jump to it.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

They've already eaten this job, they could be trying to make you mad enough where you'll come get the car and have it fixed somewhere else.... not their problem anymore. It does happen.

If you have a rental car on their dime, it wouldn't be the case.


----------



## J.J. (Feb 16, 2005)

You need to get some managers involved. Taking a month can only mean one thing, they only work on your truck when they have nothing else to do. They are going to eat the cost of repair, therefore your vehicle is much lower on the priority list.

I would be furious waiting a month for repairs.


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

Update 12-21-07

36 days later I get my Pathfinder back!! I picked it up last night and this morning no drip or leaks. All is good and I even got my transmission coolant lines replace for free. With all the disconnecting and reconnecting they had to do it. Grand total outta pocket was $215. I was expecting 175, but they did an oil change.

here is the invoice and take note of the $1185 coupon


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

*Holy JEEEZ!!!*

I can understand just paying the bill to be done with it.

It looks like they'd replace a gasket, wait a few days, check for leaks, then move on to the next part eventually realizing that you had a damaged oil pump. That would explain them spreading 72 hours of labor over 36 days. If they would have gone straight to the obvious component first it would have saved you weeks and they could have collected more. This usually happens when they don't want to order a part they don't stock for fear of having an oil pump they'll have to inventory. The less overhead the better. The bummer is they do this at your expense.

On a side note the 3rd and 4th items from the bottom made me laugh.


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

gbierlein said:


> I can understand just paying the bill to be done with it.
> 
> It looks like they'd replace a gasket, wait a few days, check for leaks, then move on to the next part eventually realizing that you had a damaged oil pump. That would explain them spreading 72 hours of labor over 36 days. If they would have gone straight to the obvious component first it would have saved you weeks and they could have collected more. This usually happens when they don't want to order a part they don't stock for fear of having an oil pump they'll have to inventory. The less overhead the better. The bummer is they do this at your expense.
> 
> On a side note the 3rd and 4th items from the bottom made me laugh.


well, the only real expense was the $215. They ate the $1185 ,so other than that I was content. I was growing a little anxious, but I held on. I'm blessed to have two other cars, plus a rental car for work %50 of the time.

and yes, those items you pointed out struck me odd as well. I laughed!
________________________
*2003 Infiniti M45*
*Mercedes CLK*
*98 Pathfinder*
*Fleet of Avis Cars*


----------



## schristi69 (Dec 27, 2007)

At least they did what needed to be done to make you happy even though it took some time. I took an 86 Hardbody truck into a local dealer (West Valley Nissan) to have them fix a broken timing belt and the associated collateral damage to the upper end. I go to pick up the truck, get ready to leave and notice a chugging sound. Seems the mechanic had busted the head off of the right rear exhaust manifold bolts .... and just left it like I would not notice!!! I went ballistic and demanded to talk to the service manager. He was not happy either. They pulled the head again, fixed it and paid for the rental. Yet, when I picked the truck up again, half way home I noticed it running like crap. Popped the hood and see arching from various places in my plug wires. Seems they just yanked the wires off instead of pulling by the boots. Went and bought replacements and vowed never to do business with that dealership again. I can forgive mistakes, but when a place purposely sends out crappy work, I go someplace else.


----------



## doode (Jun 30, 2008)

You have got one heck of a dealership.

Kudos to them.


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

If your area has more than one dealership I'd recommend trying them all out. Talk to the service manager at each if possible and let them know what you've dealt with. They're all about getting high marks with Nissan so they go the extra mile wherever they can. Also be sure to fill out those surveys when they arrive. It helps the dealership that helps you.


----------



## bigdaddyjr2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello mr. Cakedaddy.
I saw your thread about the oil pressure switch on the Nissan Pathfinder 1998.
I was shopping online for the part and a seller informed me that there are two types of oil switches, one for the light on the dash and one for the pressure. Mine is leaking on the part above and behind the oil filter pretty much the same as the one you pictured on your thread. What do you call that switch? im trying to shop on ebay for it
Thanks in advance!!! 
-bigdaddyjr2


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if I remember right, a 98 had one type of oil pressure switch (for a light) and they run about $15 online (oem)


----------



## cakedaddy (Oct 22, 2007)

SPEEDO said:


> if I remember right, a 98 had one type of oil pressure switch (for a light) and they run about $15 online (oem)


that's correct


----------

